# Lincoln, NE looking for 2 females--FOUND



## T6D16C84 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am purchasing a cage and all the neccesary items tonight, I am in the market for 2 younger females. I don't want to buy from a pet store but it seems like my only option because I can't find a breeder anywhere near me.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Lincoln, NE looking for 2 females*

It just so happens that you have a rat rescue in your area. Staci runs it, might want to see who she's got. I believe she has quite a lot of girls right now.

Capital City Rat Rescue
http://www.geocities.com/capitalcityratrescue/


----------



## T6D16C84 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Lincoln, NE looking for 2 females*

Thank you very much for the reply and oddly enough through bouncing around on the web through different breeder websites and the like I stumbled upon her site. I have emailed her and am currently looking at two young females. I am picking up my cage and all the essentials tonight and hopefully if all goes well, I'll be able to move the girls into their new home by the weekend.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Lincoln, NE looking for 2 females*

I just looked at the page- are you looking at Bella and Tula? Cause that little masked one is just adorable!


----------



## T6D16C84 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Lincoln, NE looking for 2 females*

Thats really funny, yes Bella and Tula are the two I am looking at. She is actually meeting me in Lincoln Saturday Morning to drop the pair of them off. I dunno if this is the place to ask a couple questions but here goes anyway. I got this cage:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...Type+1/Cages&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

This Bedding:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...av_dropdown6_link0&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

And I will be getting them this food (at least for a couple days until I can hit the grocery store and make up a homemade mix):

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...t+Type+1/Rat&fbc=1&parentPage=family&keepsr=1

Also going to be grabbing up some hammocks and some ropes and other things for the girls to climb and play on.

Any other suggestions as to food/treats/cage items?

Also, I already have a water bottle and a food dish, so where the existing food dish is I am going to put in some sort of crawl tube or something for them to play in.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Lincoln, NE looking for 2 females*

Staci, the woman who runs Capital City Rat Rescue, is a very sweet woman and her rats are well cared for... I got Puck and Jack from her.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Lincoln, NE looking for 2 females*

i'll give you a quick answer to your questions but please post them in the rat homes section. the cage looks good, carefresh is used by many but i prefer yesterdays news pelleted cat litter and as a for now food i think mazuri is fine, but you'll want to get more input on it. you may also want to tell us (in your other thread that you will need to make for these questions in rat homes) what you plan to have in your homemade mix.

and as you have found the rats you are looking for i am going to change thetitle to reflect that and close this thread. have fun with your new babies, remember to post pictures of the new babes in the meet my rat section. we can't wait to see them, they sound cute.


----------

